# Cyp reginae



## phrag guy (Jun 13, 2012)

This clump started out as one,now there is nine plants. A couple have double flowers on them.
Got the plant from a freind who was proagating them and replanting back in habitates that had lost theres.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice clump!



phrag guy said:


> ...proagating them and replanting back in habitates that had lost theres.



Some form of Old English here Russell or were you sending from a "smart phone" in traffic?:rollhappy:


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice set of blooms!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 13, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Dido (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice clumbs


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 14, 2012)

A good clump destined to become clumpyer.


----------

